# Against the Imperium. . . . The Boyz



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

As some of you guys may of noticed I now have 3 plogs on the go

My problem with the Blood Angels is I have to either strip and repaint my tanks (I need to darken them somehow) and I'm bored of painting my Imperial Guard (again loads of tanks and I can't decide on the paint scheme for them), 

SOOOOO now it's time for some Orks!

I really am after some feedback, I think they need to jump out more, they seem a little flat to me, the issue I am having is I don't want the green to be brighter as these guys are meant to be double 'ard Barstewards therefore dark.

It's also my first attempt at free hand (the shoulders) and I'm pretty happy with it tbh 





































ps please excuse the drugs, I have a broken shoulder


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Alright Hellados, heres my suggestion to help reolve the flat feel you have going on. Without making the skin to much brighter, you will need to pick a shade brighter for small highlights of the skin. You can hit up areas around the fingers/mouth/face/pimped out muscles... to help bring out the dark green in your boyz. If it gets to bright hit it with some thraka green wash. I would also recommend using the green that you already used with a shade brighter 75/25 to make the highlights, make sure to thin it out.

As for your free hand...GREAT JOB! The squars looks pretty damn good.

Hope that little bit of advice helps.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10920

check it out!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ DoE I think that's gonna have to be the plan, I may put another wash of Ogryn Flesh on them to dull them then bring parts up a tone or two

@ cirs85 where i got the above idea so thanks for the link and welcome to the site, just had a look at your blog, like the fantasy guys, I have an Empire army to paint at some point. . . . . .


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So a small update and some advice please guys, I have started to paint up my 1st Battlewagon and I think it's too white, I am thinking go faster ('racing stripes') in red because as we all know red ones go faster but i need some advice.

also I cant decide on the red wheels, they dont seem to fit some how.


----------



## Pazzzmck (Nov 27, 2010)

Does this help? U could do 1 or 2 stripes, sorry about the the paint job i used ms Paint.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

ROFL I'm gonna go for 2 a bit thicker 

but you know what it does help, god only knows why i didnt think of doing that


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I think the red wheels don't seem to fit because they're the only source of red on the vehicle. Racing stripes would probabley balance them out.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

LOL...Pazzzmck!

I would suggest maybe a sepia wash on the white, test it out first on a part that not so noticable. It should help give it a dirtier feel.

Nice Christmas lights by the way :grin:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ GrimzagGorwazza I may put in a few red pannels, I see what you mean by the wheels, it is definitely what was/is wrong 

@ Disciple_of_Ezekiel weathering is coming once I like the colour scheme 

the red on the stripes is going to be more BA red then it is here, this is just to gimmie an idea and to see if I definitely like it. The wheels need to be 'scratched' more i think. . . . . .

think it needs something else to break the blue up, some 'white flames' and maybe WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH scrawled down the side may work 


















hehehehehe i love orks


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

It reminds me of those 1960 esque rally cars with the stripes... which I like a lot. I think you should do a white circle then a big black single number like 7 or 3 in it as if it's in a rally..... or derby of some type on the side or top. nice work!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

The stripes bing the red together much better, I can't help but wonder what it would look like if the glyoh or patch worl medal was red too. I live the dark green skin with the white/blue brightness. Sharp looking orks.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So what do yu reckon guys? Orky enough


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Really nice grimmy ork. like the paint job. oh dont forget to drill the barrels ! it had a lot to the mini !


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Luna wolf, the barrels I am planning on drilling out the barrels but as a rough estimate i have about 150 Orks and 100+ Space Marines :s

PS what do you think of the Big Mek or do i need to take a better pick, i'm getting kinda worried about the lack of responses to my posts, maybe they're all a bit unimaginative? :s


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Dude your work is amazing, I'm really digging your mekboy, it's nice to see a converted mek rather than one built straight from the pack.
People are definately checking in on your log even if they're not commenting, i've been looking back on a regular basis to see what you've been up to but feel like i'd rather just see what you have planned next instead of sticking my nose in.

Logs tend to get massive viewing figures and very little feedback, i've noticed that my ownork log rarely gets more than one or two responses before i update again. But the few i do get are from people saying that they like what i'm doing and to keep it up, i take that as good advice and just muddle on assuming people will tell me if i do it wrong. 

Keep up the good work...i wanna see an army that i can challenge to a fight in the new year.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Pazzzmck said:


> Does this help? U could do 1 or 2 stripes, sorry about the the paint job i used ms Paint.


Or, what about my idea?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm liking the conversion Hellados, good job. I'd very much like to see it painted, the base is looking great too.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ Alexious my bad boy is definitely going to get a number! the 1960 esque look is what i was after  It may have to be on the doors though as the roof has the glyph on it. Also fluff wise it would work as Orks LOVE racing each other 

@ Medic Marine I painted the white glyph red using photoshop and it didn't work, the white makes the red and blue pop so without it it was lacking something, on the side I can definitely do something red on the side 

@ GrimzagGorwazza tbh i'll make you right on that one, it is hard to find criticism sometimes 

@ Marneus Calgar EPIC!!! so festive!! love it! unfortunately as looters i doubt they would be giving a battlewagon as a present to anyone intentionally enough to gift rap it 

@ Red Corsairs i'm just doing 10 boyz (got the silver bits and some detailing to do) and he's the next thing on my list 

Thanks a lot guys, i was just checking to make sure the pics were ok, not too dark or anything, i'm going to look into making myself a photo booth but just haven't yet


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Hellados said:


> PS what do you think of the Big Mek or do i need to take a better pick, i'm getting kinda worried about the lack of responses to my posts, maybe they're all a bit unimaginative? :s


I like the meck, Its a great change of pace from the same one eveyone else does. I find the base excellent as well. Love the "scratch" tesla coil and rigging. 
As for lack of posts, it comes and goes one day your hot the other day your lucky for a "you suck" post. Keep at it!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I have so many ideas for so much imperial stuff plastered all over my lootas they should really be the other clan. . .. .. . (damn i've forgotten which ones)

Lasguns as targeters is a must! only prob is i love to kit bash so i tend not to have a very lareg bits box despite having 3 1500+ point armies


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So time for an update, as a pat on the back for painting 10 more boyz (nothing special so no pics unless you really want some) I have painted the Big Mek!!!




























He's not completely finished, I'm going to do some more to the back pack and put a Deathwing arm poking out the LR door.

I have also decided to try and keep track of what i have and have not painted (or built) so here goes!!

Warboss : built and under coated but not painted
Big Mek : kinda almost nearly done
Lootas : still in a box on sprues
Burnaz : still in a box on sprues

Deff Dread : mostly built and awaiting undercoat
10 Nobz : painted 5 of them nearly done just some finishing touches
30 Shoota Boyz : i've finished 10 another 10 are on sprues and i havent got the last 10
19 Slugga Boyz : i've built them all and painted 15 of them!! (still got some finishing touches to do to 10 of them
19 Slugga Boys : all built

6 Deffkoptas (fyi in 2 squads) : built and under-coated just need to magnetise and then paint them

6 Killa Kans : on sprues
Battlewagon :almost kinda finished painting it but i wish i had painted the racing stripes closer together
Battlewagon : in a box
Trukk: almost finished making it
Trukk : in a box

so thats the Plog


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Awesome Hellados, the skin on the Mekboy still needs just a smidge of lighter green, not much to take away from his darker skin tone, but enough to show differentiation. 

As for your battlewaggon....EASY FIX for all that blue, seriously! Grab some chaos black and sponge and dab some of it all around, more so on the edges and parts of the flat panels here and there. Then take some bolt gun metal and hit up the areas that you just did with the black making sure to leave some black as an outline. It will make it look FANTASTIC!

Keep up the good work buddy!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for that DoE I like the idea for the weathering, you can't see it but I have done that to the shoulder pads on the Nobz to brake them up a bit. I also used the serpia on the white and the stuff is amazing, almost as good as devlun mud 

Unfortunately I still haven't got a light box to take pics in but he is lighter then that in rl


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hellados said:


> So a small update and some advice please guys, I have started to paint up my 1st Battlewagon and I think it's too white, I am thinking go faster ('racing stripes') in red because as we all know red ones go faster but i need some advice.
> 
> also I cant decide on the red wheels, they dont seem to fit some how.



I know you posted this last month but how have you gotten on with it? Just thinking that the red on the wheels look good what you could do is make this your spot colour! Add a plate or two at the upper front and then the back with the same red to give it a consistent look.

For the white i would just give it a wash and take the edge of the brightness. 

As for the mek well you don't get more Orky than that k:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Ah yeah it's all worked out because of the weathering, i'll post a pic when i get up 2mw. . . later today. . . (damn insomnia!!) I think it's actually looking really nice, I have got some more weathering to do to it as suggested by DofE.

I'm actually going to use the weathering to bring all of the colours down a few tones but thanks for the advice


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry i have been neglecting my logs i have been sick as shit i am afraid 

however i have done some more work on my battle wagon and now the sun is out re-photographed my mek that i then dropped so you guys can get a slightly better idea on the colouring  





































comments are always welcome 

i did just notice how yellow the paint on the handrails is and its still not light enough  i think i need to read up on the guides about photo boxes tbh


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think your mekboy is enthusiastic enough about the WAAAGH...an ork saying "WAGH" Is like a space marine saying "For the emperor....I guess..."


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I dig the mek and the battlewagon. Both are looking good. Its hard to tell fi its the photos or your painting, everything looks sort of dark and washed out.

The orkiness factor is good on both. If it isn't the photo I think the mek needs to be brighter.

And the battlewagon would look so much more polished if you picked out the rivets! I think I say this every time I give critique to people, but it really does add an extra layer of finish to a project. Maybe more accent colors or paneling colors, like some bronze or tin bitz.

The reworked red wheels are also looking a lot better.

Keep up the good work!

@Minizke1 - at least its all in capitals, the mek doesn't have a big canvas there! Its not like he's some effette valley-girl-ork saying, "Oh well, you know I'll get to my waghing after this latte or sha, whatever!"


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ Minizke1 yeah another 'A' didn't fit because it made the righting too small

@ Kreuger i'll have a go at the rivets then and i did get some tin bits for it but didn't do it for some reason so i will. also different shades of blue could work nice i think, make it look more of a bodge job could work well


----------



## UDLT (Feb 14, 2008)

That mekboy looks badass and really wants to make me paint some orks!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude,

That truck turned out great, well done buddy! The twin red stripes on the sides actually look good, I was a little hesitent at first when I saw the rendering, but it actually turned out pretty damn good. The weathering on both the mek and truck look super! A little more paint chipping on the white armour teeth on the truck would be perfect, however, you did a great job man! Keep it going.

Rep inbound buddy!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

the next battlewagon is gonna be two tone 

and as for the trukks one is going yellow and badly painted blue over it and the other is going to be red with with the same attempt to repaint it blue 

but im going to have to be careful it looks shit but not shit. . . . 

DoE ill chip up the teeth then, i wasnt going to because its hard to chip them when its so high and far back from the bit that will be hitting things, i was thinking of a scratch (a big scratch) for every tank killed. . . and on the other one im going to put a score tally on the front of tanks popped 

UDLT the biggest issue i am having with the orks is making them look missmashed and bogged with looking missmashed and bodged. . . . like i really want to pretend that theyve stolen stuff from other orks but when i do it looks shi


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So here's my war boss and pain boy who will join the boys to make them slightly less squisy.

I'm trying to think of a way of making my army look more orky, i'm thinking more yellows and reds on stolen equipment like guns, axes and boots, what do you guys think of that idea?
Thing is I don't want it to look too messy 

I'm also not loving the front cloth on the warboss but i'll have another go at that later


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry it has been so long since an update my camera broke (aka i lost the charger  )

But here it is, it is going to be very picture heavy but i hope you like them, first up I have the rest of my Nobz



I am really not sure about this guys mouth guard thing but I don't think I hate it enough to change it





























Then we have the Deff Dred, I personally like the clean white on his face but i would like some opinions on that please 












then some details of the arms (i put this detail into all the cables i paint but i think this is the first close up so far)










My Killa Kans, the arms are magnatised as you can see on some of them, i am going to paint the magnets at some point but i actually need to re-position them before i do that











Another 3 have just been undercoated ready for some paint




Now the Trukk, D Boyz said dey aint stoled it but i isnt too sure











I just noticed i haven't finished painting the gunners left arm yet 

Deff Koptas (again i think d boyz has nicked some of dem)












Then the burner guys, i only just counted them and noticed im missing one of them OOPS 












Is that a cigarette that's hanging out of the last guys mouth? or is it meant to be a bullet?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking good (i.e., grubby and battle-worn).

The iron gob on your first nob--I had issues with highlighting it for my nob as well (and wound up not happy with it, but not enough to change it too).

Your third nob has swirls. It's interesting, almost tribal (though I'm reminded of the uzumaki in Japanese kamaboko [fish cake]).

Your PK nob--I love the weathering and design of the diamond-patterned shoulder pad.

Your Deff Dread--the white face is rather striking. It really contrasts to the weathering on the rest of the body, which is part of the issue. I much prefer the grubby white on your killa kans (grunge around the rivets, chipping around the edges). However, that's my aesthetic. I like my orks grubby and really weathered (shameless plug: see my plog link in my sig). 

I like how you've tackled the trukk and koptas. Specifically the paint scheme. I've been putting off painting vehicles since there just seems so much to cover (and weather), but these look rather good without the extreme weathering that I usually see in other galleries.

As to your Burna Boyz. They're really clean and somewhat on the plain side. (If that is what you were going for, then no problem.) I'm not quite sure what clan they're supposed to be from (except for the first blue one and the other blue one second to the last). The color looks to be almost olive (or really dirty yellow) and there is almost no contrast with their skin tones. I usually think of Burna Boyz as having really bright colors, mimicking their love for the brightness in fire.

I hope some of this was helpful, if not, feel free to ignore.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Dicel thanks a lot for the really nice comments, to be honest i think i will end up weathering the deff dread in the end because it will probably get scratched anyway. 

The burna boyz aren't actually that plain its just you can only see the front, some free hand on the guns could make them look more striking though so i'll get on with that in a bit, reds and yellows do make a lot of sense tbh.

As for the weathering all i have done is got a gw large weathering brush and dry brushed gun metal silver then scorched brown on them to a level that i like


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the white on your deff dread, I would leave it like that. It really draws your eye in and in a large army it will make it stand out more.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with Hellados' critiques.

I think the weathering on the Kans looks really good, and doesn't subdue the white. Even if you did less weather, just 'some', I think it would tie the dredd's face in better.

I think all your boyz, not just the burnas, tend to be lacking contrast. Paint job is well don't but I think the skin could use a layer of highlighting and the pants a wash+highlight. The studs and rivets on all your guys could really stand to get picked out in some other colors brass, copper, bronze, etc.

Cheers!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still convinced that i'm managing to 'wash out' the pictures somehow with the lighting or something but i have recently brought some scorpion green (now moot green) because i don't like goblin green very much

i think i'll wait till i get an army shot together before i commit to weathering the deff dreads face, maybe some silver scratches or claw marks down his face. . . . I'll have a think 

As for the rivets they are on my things to do list but with 140+ ladz 4 'tanks' and 7 walkers to do it's not very high, same as drilling out my barrels to be honest


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought I had to update this as it had been a while,

Warboss : painted, needs his squig etc
Big Mek : done
Lootas : done 10 may get 5 more (need painting except two I have done)
Burnaz : all done

Deff Dread : done but some say it needs wearhering
10 Nobz : done but needs boss poles etc
30 Shoota Boyz : i've finished 10 another 10 are on sprues and i havent got the last 10
19 Slugga Boyz : i've built them all and painted 15 of them!!
19 Slugga Boys : all built but not painted

6 Deffkoptas (fyi in 2 squads) :

6 Killa Kans : 3 done 3 are undercoated
Battlewagon : done
Battlewagon : built but needs painting
Trukk: done
Trukk : needs painting

I've had some second thoughts about the amount of boyz compared to shiny bits on my nobz, boss and d mek so i'm going to need to play test them i think


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Really dig the army, the painting is all really sharp and your free-hand is infinitely better than mine (I gave up on checkers, I just don't have a steady enough hand. DAMN YOU TOBACCO INDUSTRY!) My main critique is the skin tones, which plenty of others commented on before me, and it might still be the pictures themselves but I'm seeing no difference in skin tone through your pics.
However, I love the Mek. I'm glad that I haven't assembled my own Mek yet because I am definitely going to have to do some Orky bashing now and play around with it. I like the vehicles except for the blue/white being just a little over-powering , in my own opinion as a complete noob in the Warhammer 40k game...so feel free to tell me to go suck on something unsanitary. 
I'm with some others on the Deff Dread, the white is nice and stark, but almost too bright and maybe some light wash and a little bit of scratches would round it out--it is a close combat machine, after all. 
Overall, great looking army, man!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I took a army pic today, I really was going to agree with you all till i saw it on my laptop










The green is less washed out then in my previous pictures, the white isn't too over powering, if anything is over powering then the blue is. I may still dirty up the white on the deff dread and make the green lighter on the Boyz rather then the nobz but i'll leave it for now because as you guys cna see i still have a fair amount to paint


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

have you tried sponging the white on? ive seen some pretty cool effects with that.

I like how the paint scheme is going though, and for some reason i like the red wheels.....

Hope to see some more in the future.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Good looking army so far


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ dirty-dog- well red ones goes faster init, as for the sponging of the white i never thought of that, or have seen it, do you have some links? any battle damage on it will be sponged on though, that i've seen in the FW books and on some of the other members plogs

@ Taggerung thanks dude


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i cant remember where i saw it but ive seen some really good results, i think it was in one of the white dwarfs back when the stompa was released.

but basiclly instead of using a brush you use a ripped up peice of foam (from a blister etc) and put small amount paint on the tips, so when you apply it it looks all blotchy around the edges.

Also, on the white thats already been done you can use it to chip the edges like in this vid:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I like the group shot. It's always good to see the models together and your progress. (I myself am fielding far too much grey plastic as of yet--all the black primer-ed ones are on the work bench waiting for more paint).

I'm not quite sure what you meant by the blue color of your army being overpowering, they are Death Skulls after all (right? I've seen the comments about looting from other clans).


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

im sorry but i really am working on 3 out of my 4 armies at the moment, should i merge them all in to one plog??

dirty-dog- i did use that technique on the kans and the battlewagon (i thought you meant something else) but i've put him in a box now to mull it over 

Dicrel believe me i build then undercoat then leave them normally, damn plastic crack. . . . . they are Death skullz though, it was just a poor attempt at humour


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Due to a lack of inspiration, boredom, effort and a load of other excuses I haven't done a lot to my armies other the last 4 months. I reckon I am going to do more smaller posts on the rest of my armies till I get one list done.

Keeping my theme for the chavie, ghetto, boy racer Battlewagons this one has a two tone paint job


















Then I have the second trukk that I HATE!!!!










The things on the front were meant to symbolise the skulls that they paint on things but it looks like shit so I'm gonna try something else..... probably some chequered patterns


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

nah i like the skull it looks orky but the eyes are the bit were i think your not happy good idea though
2 tone looks amazing how can you afford so many minis i get 2 boxes per year due to costs


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah it was a good idea but it's failed me lol, I've repainted it now and it looks much better, I've lost my camera and then boxed the Orks because believe it or not they're all table top quality.... all 2000 points!

Most of the army was dude to xmas presents, I tend to get everything I want year around so I never know what to ask for so I ask for GW. tbh all I've brought this year is a box of boyz and a BA Dread that is still in it's box 


Does everyone use GW paint to spray with? I have a compressor and 2 air guns but even the brand new paint tends to bung the guns up, but they are pretty cheap air guns, the money went on the compressor


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

A few more finishing touches and they're all done!! After 12 years my first completed army, I'm so happy with myself.

Then I'm going to go back and do details, icons and some free hand. I'm also going to lighten the skin tone of the Boyz and add some definition to the larger Orkz.

Also need to add things like Squigs to some of them but that can wait.

So here is attempt number 2 at the final trukk










Then we have an addition to one of the killa kanz in honour of his epic orkyness by killing one of his own Battlewagonz and then losing me the game (that I'm taking as a win) by killing 4 Boyz removing the fearlessness and making them run away from the only objective that was uncontested on the last turn.










The squad (which he also killed one of) 










The other 3 that did absolutely nothing except distract a big bug thingy away from other targets (so more helpful but ultimately less entertaining then the other squad)










Still needs a couple of arms

Then we have my Lootaz that were EPICORKZZ they actually hit some thingz and killed some big thing that I called a mummy that was spawning little thingz that I called roaches










Full army pic is coming this weekend when they get there first game as a complete army 

Hope you like them!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Some nice work going on here hellados!!.....is this canon fodder for your Marines? :grin:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Hell yeah, they're gonna tie down strong units while the BAs get into position and the IG pummel them with plates


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats on finishing the painting up of your army. Twelve years? How many points have you painted up? (I'm still painting my Orks up, but I've never considered that it might take me a decade of painting.)


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Army shot! Army shot! Congrats on finishing them


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Army shot is incoming, I've spent the last week playing in Southampton with some old Uni mates. Orks wtfpwned!!!! Love them so much, tbh for most of the 12 years it was BAs and IG but I sold them all about 6 years ago to pay for some of uni so atm I just have the 2.5 armies, about 4k of BA, 6k of IG and 2.5k of Orks (Empire doesn't really count  )


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So here are the army shots, I was waiting for a day where I could get some good pics but a traditional British winter isn't complying.

They're not that dark really










Some of the boyz next to the rides










The last ride and its crew! behind them are the shootas and the kans










Close up of the Nobz










I'm never leaving the lootaz behind again, the new rules are amazing to them










Koptas are probably the most Orky thing eva! They make noise go fast shoot and FLY lol










Deff Dreads arm fell off 










So to sumarise where I am with these
fix the travel damage 
paint up a few more arms
a few details on a few models like give the warboss a attack squig
few magnets on the vehicles
the 2nd battlewagon needs its Kannon painted
about 20 bases need to be done

But for me they're so so complete! A whole army with only one grey arm!
I'm so chuffed at myself!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a lot of Deathskulls and for that I approve (+rep). If you are still having trouble making your skin less flat without them looking, well not grubby (and therefore Orky) the only thing I would suggest is to paint 'em up like you have done already but then put some lighter green over their raised bits - you know muscles, eye ridges - but then to wash them with a 50/50/xx mix of green and brown and some water. I'd do this on a tester first but it was just something you said in an earlier post.

My Orks are lovely and bright green/blue but if you were to wash them down again I reckon they'd be grubby enough.


----------

